# swift lifestyle 630l 2006



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

hi, i am thinking of buying a swift 630l lifestyle, any helpful info would be appreciated, likes/dislikes etc good/bad or otherwise :x


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

JohnGun said:


> hi, i am thinking of buying a swift 630l lifestyle, any helpful info would be appreciated, likes/dislikes etc good/bad or otherwise :x


Good choice!

Peter


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

cheers its an older model 2006,

are they suitable for family i.e me, wife and 2 kids.

they seem fairly long but then prob most 6 berths are


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the Suntor same model and it takes 6 of us, no problems also


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have the ace firenze which is the same van and it is great for us


----------

